# Ray Dionaldo's Video Clip of the Month!!!!



## Guro Harold (Mar 19, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Master Ray Dionaldo is now releasing free video clip downloads each month to demonstrate various FCS-Kali concepts and techniques.

In order to access them, please visit www.fcskali.com and select "Videos".

Please note that due to the capabilities of the camera, Mr. Dionaldo had to move slow enough to capture useful footage.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 19, 2003)

wrong URL


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi MormMegil,

Try to click the link above again.  I did so and it went straight to the FCS-Kali site.

Please note, that probably due to the contraints of the host site, the clip might have exceeded the FCS-Kali download quota.

Sorry for any inconveniences you might have received.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Leo Daher (Mar 20, 2003)

Great video clip. A lot of folks out there know Ray for his awesome blade work, but his stick skills - particularly in the _corto_ and _corto-corto_ ranges - are also a sight to behold.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 25, 2003)

Two new clips are now available at www.fcskali.com!!!


----------

